# Hi, hadit here



## hadit (May 1, 2014)

I am so-called because I have had it up to here with what I consider to be ridiculousness in the world today.  I think you will find, though, that I am genial and quite easy going.  I'm sure I will enjoy getting to know all of you.


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2014)

Howdy.


----------



## Indeependent (May 1, 2014)

Good name.


----------



## Jughead (May 1, 2014)

Looks like you've been on USMB longer than I have.

Welcome back!


----------



## RandomVariable (May 1, 2014)

You came here to get away from the ridiculousness of the world. Wow, did you take a wrong turn.  Welcome.


----------



## percysunshine (May 1, 2014)

I want to say welcome, but you have only been here for one post, and have already hadit here.

Welcome anyway...


----------



## Smilebong (May 1, 2014)

Welcome. Although you've been here since July 2013.


----------



## freedombecki (May 1, 2014)

hadit said:


> I am so-called because I have had it up to here with what I consider to be ridiculousness in the world today. I think you will find, though, that I am genial and quite easy going. I'm sure I will enjoy getting to know all of you.



Welcome to USMB, hadit. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## April (May 2, 2014)

Hello hadit...






Welcome to the USMB...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## hadit (May 12, 2014)

I haven't spent a lot of time here yet, though I was urged to sign up a long time back.  I'm a mod on a different board, so spend a lot of time fighting spam bots.  No fun there, I can tell you.  Thanks for the welcomes, and I hope to be here a lot more in the future.


----------



## emilynghiem (May 12, 2014)

Hi! I think things will change when all people realize
the status quo isn't working, we are incurring more debt, not solving problems,
and digging our own holes, enslaved politically and economically until we stop the waste.

I believe in isonomy, consent of the governed, equal inclusion and protection of the laws, and resolving conflicts to facilitate consensus on laws and public policy.

You can imagine the rejection I get bringing up this standard to people 
who think political bullying is the only way to defend interests "against the opposition."

That's why I support conflict resolution, so that resources can be invested directly in mutual or separate solutions instead of wasting billions on both sides fighting legally or politically.

We are wasting too much time and money, when we could be investing in sustainable development that will cut costs, provide education and training to assist people in becoming financially and politically independent, and generate revenue over the longterm, instead of racking up more and more costs and debts without any plans for self-sustaining economy.



hadit said:


> I am so-called because I have had it up to here with what I consider to be ridiculousness in the world today.  I think you will find, though, that I am genial and quite easy going.  I'm sure I will enjoy getting to know all of you.



I am a progressive prochoice Democrat
but a Constitutionalist first, so lately I've been aligning more with Republicans
and Libertarians.

I believe taxpayers are owed restitution for all govt waste and abuse that does not represent public interest, consent or Constitutional principles, procedures and ethics.

So I would like to set up legal teams to collect back on debts and damages at public expense, and invest those credits into sustainable solutions and reforms, while charging the costs back to the wrongdoers who incurred these debts instead of punishing taxpayers.

Earned Amnesty
Isonomy
ethics-commission.net

I believe solutions will come from enforcing Constitutional standards equally among citizens, govt, and corporations alike (including political parties and religious organizations)

P.S. I also write song satires to promote creative solutions to political problems:
http://www.houstonprogressive.org
http://www.houstonprogressive.org




I am also sick of people overstepping bounds,
where defending interests becomes excluding or imposing on others.

Sick of the political biases and bullying back and forth.
Want all parties to respect and take responsibility for their own beliefs
and ways of running things, and keep that out of public policy, laws and federal govt.

Leave public laws and govt to just the policies that reflect where all people agree.
And keep the rest separate if people and parties cannot agree how to write
laws to be neutral of political bias or religious beliefs.

Sick of paying for the cost of conflicts when resources need to be invested in
sustainable ethical solutions that all sides agree on. Only want to fund that,
and let parties fund their own platforms without interfering or imposing on anyone else.

Is this so hard to do?
If everyone wants their way, why not let everyone pay for the policies that represent them?
Why not?


----------



## NLT (May 12, 2014)

hadit how is life [MENTION=27326]The[/MENTION] other place? are you here to discuss everything?


----------



## AquaAthena (May 12, 2014)

Hello hadit, and how good to have you come back and I do hope you hang awhile.


----------



## Yurt (May 12, 2014)

i hadit with this thread

someone had to say it


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 12, 2014)

Welcome back.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 12, 2014)

Yurt said:


> i hadit with this thread
> 
> someone had to say it


----------



## hadit (May 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Hello hadit, and how good to have you come back and I do hope you hang awhile.



Thanks.


----------



## boedicca (May 21, 2014)

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.

And I think we may have been comrades on another board long long ago and far far away.


----------



## Snouter (May 28, 2014)

hadit said:


> I'm a mod on a different board, so spend a lot of time fighting spam bots.



Apparently they banned the actual real users in an effort to ban the spammers.  



hadit said:


> No fun there, I can tell you.



Dude, that place was hilarious!


----------



## Sallow (May 28, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Picaro (May 28, 2014)

> Apparently they banned the actual real users in an effort to ban the spammers.


I checked it out, and I was 'banned' a day or so ago, too, despite not having posted there in over a year, so no loss for me. 'No reason specified', ban lifted 'Never'. wtf?

Anyhoo, welcome Hadit.


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2014)

Hope you post more often than you have been posting....it's really a nice place here.


----------



## Samson (May 28, 2014)

Hadit hadit hadit,

Supermod.



Did you ban yourself?


----------



## Samson (May 28, 2014)

Snouter said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mod on a different board, so spend a lot of time fighting spam bots.
> ...



Idiot.


----------



## boedicca (May 28, 2014)

Snouter said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mod on a different board, so spend a lot of time fighting spam bots.
> ...




Correction, it WAS hilarious a very long long long time ago!


----------



## Snouter (May 30, 2014)

Samson said:


> Idiot.



Butthurt much!  



			
				boedicca said:
			
		

> Correction, it WAS hilarious a very long long long time ago!



No, it really was hilarious throughout its internet life up until they shut it down the other day.  

Teller and CowPunk.  Amazingly fun to post with.


----------



## boedicca (May 30, 2014)

The Great Cowpunk Hoax was awesome!


----------



## Samson (May 30, 2014)

Snouter said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot.
> ...



Over what?

I've been familiar with your low quality nonsensical blitherings for years, and they're as boring now as they've always been.


----------



## Snouter (May 30, 2014)

What did you do to get perma-banned there when the site was active?  It must have been very impressive!


----------



## Samson (May 30, 2014)

Snouter said:


> What did you do to get perma-banned there when the site was active?  It must have been very impressive!



If I could recall, I'd answer: Sadly, I cannot.



Giving you shiny objects with which to play is really the only entertainment value you offer.


----------



## Marianne (May 30, 2014)

hadit said:


> I am so-called because I have had it up to here with what I consider to be ridiculousness in the world today.  I think you will find, though, that I am genial and quite easy going.  I'm sure I will enjoy getting to know all of you.



Hi Hadit and welcome to the board. I just got here too!  Hope you feel at home here.


----------



## birddog (May 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hope you post more often than you have been posting....it's really a nice place here.



Nice pussy!  By the way, welcome hadit.


----------



## Snouter (May 30, 2014)

hadit, seems the other site is hopelessly spammed in addition to just about everyone banned.  Can you email Teller, Tom3r and CowPunk to get over here to this site.  Let's get the party started!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## R.C. Christian (May 30, 2014)

The dumb fucks let their site get fucked up or they're just trying to get rid of it and lack the balls to do it right. I must say, I am surprised that I am of the banned elite but since the rest of the good posters are I stand proud!


----------



## R.C. Christian (May 30, 2014)

60K plus posts is a lot of work foolz. I wanna punch someone.


----------



## Snouter (May 31, 2014)

This place is better than the other place, except the mods keep deleting or reclassing my threads to the weird forums and allowing dozens of idiots to post totally redundant threads in the main forums.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Good name.



yeah very good user name.like.its a fucked up world.


----------



## Marianne (May 31, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> The dumb fucks let their site get fucked up or they're just trying to get rid of it and lack the balls to do it right. I must say, I am surprised that I am of the banned elite but since the rest of the good posters are I stand proud!



I've never been banned from there before, it was a shock. If I had to get the ban hammer I'm in good company with all the best posters from there. I'm also glad we had the foresight to have a plan to meet here. 

I agree, it's in prep for Manu to sell the board or let it die. Since he met wifey his heart hasn't been in it. On the bright side we don't have to deal with endless spam anymore. I won't miss that.


All the best to Manu in the future. My thanks to all the mods.


----------



## Snouter (May 31, 2014)

There is zero chance that site could be sold.  The server is screwy, the database is a mess, its ad revenue barely covers the vbulletin license.


----------



## Metzor (May 31, 2014)

Samson said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > What did you do to get perma-banned there when the site was active?  It must have been very impressive!
> ...


Didn't you get banned for posting recipes in a thread about pet rabbits?


----------



## R.C. Christian (May 31, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if this was a hack job. It's either a hack job or the powers that be just don't give a shit and are letting it die. It's probably both. 

Every attempt to reach those assholes was met with complete indifference. Manu can throw his Indian ass in the LA river and bounce off the concrete viaduct all the way down as far as I'm concerned. Complete pussy.


----------



## Metzor (May 31, 2014)

I suspect it had something to do with the return of Red.


----------



## Marianne (May 31, 2014)

Metzor said:


> I suspect it had something to do with the return of Red.



Well it did coincide with Reds return. I always thought Red and I got along OK. I haven't given him any reason to dislike me enough to ban me. SMH


----------



## Metzor (May 31, 2014)

I'm not sure I know you, SMH. On DA I was known as Freedom&Liberty.


----------



## R.C. Christian (May 31, 2014)

Metzor said:


> I'm not sure I know you, SMH. On DA I was known as Freedom&Liberty.



Well shit, why didn't you say so in the first place neegah?


----------



## boedicca (May 31, 2014)

Metzor said:


> I'm not sure I know you, SMH. On DA I was known as Freedom&Liberty.




Oh shoot!  I thought you were Fat Mike.

Oops!

But anyhoo, it's good to see you here.


----------



## boedicca (May 31, 2014)

Metzor said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...




I thought it was the Octo-pr0n.


----------



## Metzor (May 31, 2014)

Good to see you and 86 here. 

I think Octoporn was a later and far more disturbing affliction.


----------



## Picaro (May 31, 2014)

There are still people posting over there, so it doesn't look like everybody was banned.

Thankfully, all my socks that are banned from there seem to have got through over here, as this test thread shows, wherein they can be added to my 4,000 or so socks here.


----------



## Picaro (May 31, 2014)

Snouter said:


> This place is better than the other place, except the mods keep deleting or reclassing my threads to the weird forums and allowing dozens of idiots to post totally redundant threads in the main forums.



Interesting; I would never have thought there was a special forum for homely pre-op trannies who want to be sculpted into Janis Joplin look-a-likes.

What do you discuss in that forum?


----------



## birddog (May 31, 2014)

Metzor said:


> Good to see you and 86 here.
> 
> I think Octoporn was a later and far more disturbing affliction.



Good to see you here also, alias "big steve."


----------



## Metzor (May 31, 2014)

Yeah, I kind of put that together from your avatar. Good to see you, Steve.


----------



## Snouter (May 31, 2014)

Picaro said:


> Interesting; I would never have thought there was a special forum for homely pre-op trannies who want to be sculpted into Janis Joplin look-a-likes.
> 
> What do you discuss in that forum?



Quite often we discussed qu33rs like yourself Picaro!


----------



## Marianne (May 31, 2014)

Snouter said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting; I would never have thought there was a special forum for homely pre-op trannies who want to be sculpted into Janis Joplin look-a-likes.
> ...



Who's Picaro? Snouter is picaro your pink argyle pair?


----------



## Marianne (May 31, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Metzor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure I know you, SMH. On DA I was known as Freedom&Liberty.
> ...



Where is Fat Mike anyway?


----------



## Marianne (May 31, 2014)

It just occured to me that DT can join us here because he's not banned from USMB.


----------



## Snouter (Jun 1, 2014)

I just checked DA and the handful of dummies still posting seem clueless as to the discussion board "rapture" that has occurred.  Sargeantdiaz is still spamming as usual.


----------



## seeJudy (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, FL!
Hi, 86!
Hi, BS!


----------



## hadit (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey everybody.  I don't have 50 posts yet, so I haven't been able to PM you like I wanted.  DA is locked down again because of the spam-bots.  Red is going to clean out the logins and block IPs, then upgrade vBulletin and see what we can do.  Anyway, I'm asking over there about previously banned members being allowed to come back.


----------



## birddog (Jun 1, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Hi, FL!
> Hi, 86!
> Hi, BS!



Howdy!


----------



## Marianne (Jun 1, 2014)

Snouter said:


> I just checked DA and the handful of dummies still posting seem clueless as to the discussion board* "rapture" *that has occurred.  Sargeantdiaz is still spamming as usual.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 1, 2014)

hadit said:


> Hey everybody.  I don't have 50 posts yet, so I haven't been able to PM you like I wanted.  DA is locked down again because of the spam-bots.  Red is going to clean out the logins and block IPs, then upgrade vBulletin and see what we can do.  Anyway, I'm asking over there about previously banned members being allowed to come back.



Thank You Hadit.  Anyone heard from Tomer,Teller,CP,antiquity,Damn Yankee,jwreck or Opti?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 1, 2014)

hadit said:


> Hey everybody.  I don't have 50 posts yet, so I haven't been able to PM you like I wanted.  DA is locked down again because of the spam-bots.  Red is going to clean out the logins and block IPs, then upgrade vBulletin and see what we can do.  Anyway, I'm asking over there about previously banned members being allowed to come back.




O.mi.gawd!  I hope you don't mean The Return Of Thumbtack...


----------



## Metzor (Jun 1, 2014)

Marianne said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody.  I don't have 50 posts yet, so I haven't been able to PM you like I wanted.  DA is locked down again because of the spam-bots.  Red is going to clean out the logins and block IPs, then upgrade vBulletin and see what we can do.  Anyway, I'm asking over there about previously banned members being allowed to come back.
> ...


Damn Yankee is over there arguing with CD and Vader. I'm hoping that Cowpunk didn't get banned and that he has died in a fire.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 1, 2014)

boedicca said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody.  I don't have 50 posts yet, so I haven't been able to PM you like I wanted.  DA is locked down again because of the spam-bots.  Red is going to clean out the logins and block IPs, then upgrade vBulletin and see what we can do.  Anyway, I'm asking over there about previously banned members being allowed to come back.
> ...



Thumbtack?????


----------



## Marianne (Jun 1, 2014)

Metzor said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Even if he has died in a fire, i'm sure there's another soc...I mean son to take his place. lol 


 I want my online family back


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jun 1, 2014)

I honestly can't figure out why we're all banned. Perhaps I was too vocal in my anger against the super mods for not fulfilling their obligations. If this is personal then they should at least have the decency to explain this situation. 

But yes, Cowpunk can fall down a flight of stairs as far as I'm concerned. Sock city.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jun 1, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Hi, FL!
> Hi, 86!
> Hi, BS!



If they managed to ban you then I don't feel so bad. You're the nicest poster ever.


----------



## Snouter (Jun 2, 2014)

I notice Judy did not greet me.    I will miss Teller and CowPunk for the comedy they provided, but there are equally crazy people so it is all good!


----------



## hadit (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm trying to clean up the ban situation.  It's possible that there were some accidental bans during the spam-killer frenzy.  PM me if you feel you were improperly banned.


----------



## NLT (Jun 2, 2014)

dont tell teller and ganja freebird to come over here. I came over here to get away from them.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 2, 2014)

NLT said:


> dont tell teller and ganja freebird to come over here. I came over here to get away from them.



Might be too late we've already asked people to find them. Not only that we told peeps on the open board, in the event of a shut down to come here. They could be here under new names as we speak. Teller and Ganja are harmless, why are you so against them being here. Like Snouter said, they provide comedy and should be great for the FZ. Think about this NLT, you have to get bored of bodey jokes sometime.


----------



## westwall (Jun 2, 2014)

*FOLKS, we don't allow discussion of other forums here.  That's why this thread has been closed.*


----------

